# I'm married...separate policies?



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm still shopping for a vehicle to uber and do other delivery services. Probably a minivan. My wife refuses to drive minivans and has a Suburban and a Sebring. I'm on her policy as a driver for both. She does not have any interest in ridesharing.

Would it make sense to put the van I get on the same policy? The van would be the only ridesharing vehicle as the others are too old.

Or should I get a separate policy to cover the van, rideshare rider for uber/ lyft while app is on but no px in vehicle, and make it full commercial to cover my other delivery uses for flex, grubhub, shipt, doordash, postmates, local courier services, et cetera?

I've got a clean record in both Texas (00-13) and Ohio (since 2013), no tickets since 2003, one not at fault accident in 2013 (rear ended by someone speeding and changing lanes unsafely) otherwise nothing since 2003. I expect there to be costs associated with this sort of work and $200-300 a month doesn't sound out of line. I won't be looking for full coverage, either. Van will be disposable, cash vehicle, under $3k, use it then lose it.

I just don't want to penalize my wife and her spotless record just because I want to drive a minivan.


----------



## GoodHandsDill (Aug 10, 2016)

If you plan on using the van for only commercial stuff (deliveries, TNC driving, etc), then I would highly recommend getting a business liability policy for it. The catch is commercial policies are typically pretty spendy, and more than likely wouldn't cover you if you were driving for anything other than work.

As an insurance producer for Allstate, I cannot stress the importance of getting more than state minimum liability, especially if you plan on using your vehicle to make money.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

I would put them all under one policy because you get great discounts when you add multiple vehicles. Most insurance companies are good at recognizing this. For example, today I have been browsing around for rideshare insurance and alas i stumble upon Farmers. I am in a debate about bringing both my cars over (one for uber and pleasure and the other just for pleasure) I was skeptical at first because I just wanted to have a separate policy for uber just to be organized, but it really isn't as disorganized as it sounds. Just by bringing over the other car it only cost me a maybe 2 or 3 dollars more. Altogether from making a switch I have been quoted for my monthly installment to go up by $16 because I am adding ridesharing. I cannot complain about this, I think its a fantastic deal to bring both my cars over. Just my $0.02 fella, just my $0.02...


----------

